# amazing knitting



## loda (Jan 29, 2013)

http://bencuevas.com/2010/10/21/transcending-the-material/


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

WOW, creepy AND beautiful!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that was done by a master knitter.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Slight problem--there is no "nose" bone--should have bound off there leaving a bigger hole LOL!

Was there a meaning to the Eagle Brand condensed milk--does he know it makes great soft caramel--YUM


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

Fantastic job. I think the third picture down shows the nasal opening just fine (my opinion). I wonder what he used to "stuff" them. Just am in awe of his abilities.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Speechless!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Speechless!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Unbelievable, but very good


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Now there's a real challenge! I just love the idea, but can't imagine doing it myself....


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

What next!!!!! Some people have too much time on their hands. But I am impressed!!!


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

There are nasal bones. People break them all the time. Love the skeleton, would love to make one for my work place.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I planned on making one of these myself but always something gets in the way like what I am working on now. When this other is finished I will finally get to my bones project. Will have to teach myself some new knit tricks to do it, but that's the fun part.

Bought a professional medical book a few months ago to go by.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

How kewl is that??!!


----------



## Gerri-B (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Those bones won't get arthritic like mine and if broken, they will quickly knit together.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

wow, impressive


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, is all I can say!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Creepy but amazing.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

That is an awesome WOW !


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's amazing! And creepy!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

That must have taken an enormous amount of patience and talent ... I am so impressed...


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not to my taste but I recognise the artistry.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> WOW, creepy AND beautiful!


Agree


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Amazing!
But ............


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

SQM said:


> Those bones won't get arthritic like mine and if broken, they will quickly knit together.


 :lol: :lol:


----------

